# Borrego Sculptures



## Rick50 (Nov 28, 2014)

I stopped in Borrego Springs yesterday to catch a few of these sculptures I previously missed. I used HDR because of bright sunlight and also to enhance the colors. Any comments are welcome.
#1





#2




#3


----------



## weepete (Nov 28, 2014)

Very nice Rick, you've managed to get the HDR looking like it's not HDR, so we'll done.

On 2 and 3 I think I'd have liked to see more room on the front yhough


----------



## CaboWabo (Nov 28, 2014)

Very nice , I think these would like really good at the blue hour


----------



## jsecordphoto (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice subtle use of HDR. I've seen some amazing Milky Way photos from this spot as well


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 28, 2014)

weepete said:


> Very nice Rick, you've managed to get the HDR looking like it's not HDR, so we'll done.
> 
> On 2 and 3 I think I'd have liked to see more room on the front yhough


Thanks. I think your right about the space.


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 28, 2014)

jsecordphoto said:


> Nice subtle use of HDR. I've seen some amazing Milky Way photos from this spot as well


Thanks. I'm planning on that for #3 next spring when the Milky Way shows up again.


----------



## goooner (Nov 28, 2014)

Nice, your 1st model has bird poo on her face though


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 28, 2014)

goooner said:


> Nice, your 1st model has bird poo on her face though


Damn birds. The result of no rain.....


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 28, 2014)

CaboWabo said:


> Very nice , I think these would like really good at the blue hour


You have given me an idea I think I'll try and that is to do some light painting during twilight. Could be interesting.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 28, 2014)

Great shots. 
Do you have more? There's quite a few of these there.
Nancy


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 28, 2014)

NancyMoranG said:


> Great shots.
> Do you have more? There's quite a few of these there.
> Nancy


Yes, I have several more but some have been posted already. I had missed these on previous trips. I played around with the bird recently and added clouds.


----------



## NancyMoranG (Nov 28, 2014)

Oh I remember those, thought this was another trip.
N


----------



## Rick50 (Nov 28, 2014)

Yes, from last spring.


----------

